# A riddle...



## Hooked (8/11/17)

A man points to another man and says,

"Brothers and sisters have I none,
That man's father is my father's son."

Who is he pointing to?


----------



## Lawrence A (8/11/17)

.


----------



## Hooked (8/11/17)

@Lawrence A I can't see reply from you


----------



## Lawrence A (8/11/17)

LOL. Thats cos I typed a response. Then realised how dumb it was. And have been sitting here stumped since. Sorry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (9/11/17)

That man's son.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (9/11/17)

To his son.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

